

Generative 8-bit music for iOS: Glitch Machine - madgarden
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_GqiL6zLiw

======
lza
Very cool demo. Love the app. 8-bit music never gets old :) I like how the UI
matches the app.

~~~
madgarden
Thanks! :D

